# What is the personality type more prone to hide his homosexuality?



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

*Please don´t judge my question too early, let´s see what people have to say about their life experience.*

We probably don´t know the answer right away because we haven´t done any study, but maybe we know the personality type of some people, perhaps many, that did hide it for a long time.

*I´m seeking a correlation between "his" personality type and the tendency to hide that in fact "he" is gay.
What are the personality types that struggle the most?
What is the personality type that has more difficulties coming to terms with his homosexuality?
*

If you are gay, please tell us about you too.

Thank you.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Any type depending on life experiances is prone to hiding their homosexuality.

I'd say any ST type is prone, however, since they are more likely to cohere to the idea of 'manly men'.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

ESTJ.

10char.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

are you sure about ESTJ?
What about INTJ and others...
what about INFP?...


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

ESTJ. I don't think this thread will go beyond that.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

what about INTJ & others? 
Do you know any other example from close friend?
thanks


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

and please explain your choice. What you´ve said so far sounds too theoretical. Do you actually know someone of that type.
How he hide it... explain a bit, no?


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

ESTJ friend while taking the MBTI test: "I'm doing it slowly because I don't want a gay answer."
After seeing the word "anal" in Jungian descriptions: "It means I have so many - blah blah blah, I can't remember. basically, he's NOT gay, gasp! :tongue:


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Did you just make this up?


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Nobody has experiences to share?
I can´t believe it!!
ger out of those closets!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I think someone with a dominant extroverted judging function would be the most likely to hide his sexuality. I think someone with an introverted dominant function would likely reflect first, play with the idea in their head. With an EXXJ type, the first reaction would probably be to measure up the homosexuality against widespread notions. Environment plays a huge role in this, of course. The more close-minded the environment, the more likely a person is to hide an "undesirable" quality.

This is pure conjecture, of course.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I think someone with Te or Fe high up the ladder would be more likely to hide it. These are 'conformist' functions in their essence so if by outside standards it isn't right then the person will feel uneasy about doing it.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, could you rank them up to 5 types...

1) the most prone to hide it > 2)...>....


----------



## Angel1412kaitou (Mar 30, 2010)

lesmarx said:


> Did you just make this up?


I didn't make it up, lol.

ESTJ - Jung Type Descriptions

Anal=organized (I think)
He didn't know that, and we had an amusing banter.
ESTJ- totally "manly-man" conformist.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

I see, sorry.
could you please all of you rank from one to 5. 
1 the most prone to.
Thanks


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Since I have never seen a study done correlating these two factors, I will have to speak from my experiences. Thus, my post here is perfectly open for suggestion or objection, and other people may have had different, and perhaps even opposite, experiences as I have had.

I believe that this depends on what you will consider as being "out". Are you out if you don't object when someone questions your sexuality? Or do you have to be openly expressive about it? For example, although I consider myself "out" I don't flaunt my sexuality as I usually don't see the need to; if someone asks, I will tell them, but I don't openly go and correct people who make an assumption that I am straight. Because most people initially assume that I am straight, not many people outside of my close friends knows about my sexuality: is this considered being "out"? 



vel said:


> I think someone with Te or Fe high up the ladder would be more likely to hide it. These are 'conformist' functions in their essence so if by outside standards it isn't right then the person will feel uneasy about doing it.





White said:


> I think someone with a dominant extroverted judging function would be the most likely to hide his sexuality. I think someone with an introverted dominant function would likely reflect first, play with the idea in their head. With an EXXJ type, the first reaction would probably be to measure up the homosexuality against widespread notions. Environment plays a huge role in this, of course. The more close-minded the environment, the more likely a person is to hide an "undesirable" quality.
> 
> This is pure conjecture, of course.


Have to agree with those two, although it's out of pure observation and rationalization, of course. However, I have noticed that because being gay or bi is somehow considered "hip" to some population, for better or for worse (worse because I observed some heterosexuals doing this also), more and more people are openly and loudly expressing their homosexuality/bisexuality/etc. I observed this chiefly in ExxJs. As for the second group I've mentioned, the ones who are "silently out", I noticed this a lot in people with high introverted judging functions.

Can't exactly place them into ranks from one to five -- the sample population is too small and too incomplete, not to mention that the criteria is entirely too unreliable and subjective, for me to deduce even a most general conclusion outside of my own observation. As for your inquiry on INTJs, however, *from my experience* they tend to be one of the most comfortably (but quietly) "out" after they completed their initial reflection period.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

lesmarx said:


> Ok, could you rank them up to 5 types...
> 
> 1) the most prone to hide it > 2)...>....


What do you hope to gain by creating this list? I don't see any use for it.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

just to see what are other types that show this tendencies (from your experiences)


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Arioche said:


> I believe that this depends on what you will consider as being "out". Are you out if you don't object when someone questions your sexuality? Or do you have to be openly expressive about it? For example, although I consider myself "out" I don't flaunt my sexuality as I usually don't see the need to; if someone asks, I will tell them, but I don't openly go and correct people who make an assumption that I am straight. Because most people initially assume that I am straight, not many people outside of my close friends knows about my sexuality: is this considered being "out"?


Yeah, I think that's an important distinction to make. A lot of people think being out means that the whole world knows about it, but there are so many varying degrees. I tend to take the same approach as you, Arioche (except for at my university, where it's comfy being queer :tongue.


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

I reckon SJ types. They're prone to traditions and stuff. Just what I've noticed.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Garfield said:


> This is PersonalityCafe, not OkCupid.


:laughing::crazy:
I know, but you never know... many people read this...


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Paranoid Android said:


> So you want to know who to accuse of lying about their sexuality?


I think he means he wants find closeted homosexuals to hit on. 

Which is odd since even if we can somehow do the impossible task of assigning the "likely-hood of being in a closet" to a type, that does not reduce the possibility of the self-claimed heterosexuals of that type to actually be straight. Counteractive, no? If that was the goal, he should have just asked "What type is likely to be a homosexual?" which is even more impossible to assign to a type (not to mention most likely uncorrelated), but follows much more linear line of thought.

Or I dunno, just hit on people normally like the rest of us. 

Although this is very likely to be a trolling attempt, I doubt PC's the best place to find a random hookup...well actually...


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> If someone's hiding their homosexuality, I'd assume that they have a reason. If you disrespect that, then they may end up hating you and not being interested.


I can spot interest quickly... I hardly make mistakes on this...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2010)

Just kidnap hot men on the street and force them to have sex with you, that's what you seem like you want to do.
Who cares if they're gay or not.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

lesmarx said:


> I can spot interest quickly... I hardly make mistakes on this...


It may also depend on whether or not the person is open to revealing their homosexuality.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Arioche said:


> I think he means he wants find closeted homosexuals to hit on.
> 
> Which is odd since even if we can somehow do the impossible task of assigning the "likely-hood of being in a closet" to a type, that does not reduce the possibility of the self-claimed heterosexuals of that type to actually be straight. Counteractive, no? If that was the goal, he should have just asked "What type is likely to be a homosexual?" which is even more impossible to assign to a type (not to mention most likely uncorrelated), but follows much more linear line of thought.
> 
> ...



:tongue: no. I´m horny today, that is all! My libido has nothing to do with the original question...


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2010)

Go find a rhinoceros, take its horns, and go get horny then.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Garfield said:


> Just kidnap hot men on the street and force them to have sex with you, that's what you seem like you want to do.
> Who cares if they're gay or not.


well, that´s not fun for me. I would rather be the victim of hottie.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2010)

Or you could just find a gay rhinoceros.
The best of both worlds.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

It would be for an online cam-cum game. 
Many hot people are reading this and getting more horny after each post...


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread is now about how to get laid in 2 minute.
See how agokcen thanked my previous post? Alriiighhht.

----

But in all seriousness, I doubt anyone can help you with your ranking. If studying homosexuals of various types and their tendencies is your goal, it will be much easier if you make homosexuality your first criteria instead of the other way around (as it is easier to define and categorize). 

As this thread is quickly deteriorating into something else, you're risking it being whisked away to the spam section. That is, if you are really interested in your primary goal in the first place.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

lesmarx said:


> It would be for an online cam-cum game.
> Many hot people are reading this and getting more horny after each post...


That doesn't do anything for you. The only solution is to pay someone.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

that would be prostitution!!
I don´t want to go into that.
money is not game... kids!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

lesmarx said:


> that would be prostitution!!
> I don´t want to go into that.
> money is not game... kids!


Well, why don't go take care of it somewhere that's not on the internet?


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

it´s raining and too hard already


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

Arioche said:


> But in all seriousness, I doubt anyone can help you with your ranking. If studying homosexuals of various types and their tendencies is your goal, it will be much easier if you make homosexuality your first criteria instead of the other way around (as it is easier to define and categorize).
> 
> As this thread is quickly deteriorating into something else, you're risking it being whisked away to the spam section. That is, if you are really interested in your primary goal in the first place.


there are many other posts with that criteria. My criteria is completely new approach on the topic.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

lesmarx said:


> there are many other posts with that criteria. My criteria is completely new approach on the topic.


Completely new and completely ill-conceived.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

lesmarx said:


> It would be for an online cam-cum game.
> Many hot people are reading this and getting more horny after each post...


I doubt anyone is getting horny from your posts. Incoherency is not actually a sexy trait, usually.


----------



## lesmarx (Oct 4, 2010)

it depends, indeed. love random hookups!


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay. So, this is an old thread but I found it by searching because I think the original topic (not the "me so horny!" topic it turned into) is a fascinating one. I hope no one minds me reviving it.

I do not wish to turn this into a "Type-bashing" session. I see nothing wrong about being gay, and I respect that people can have all sorts of reasons for being in the closet. I am merely interested in exploring the notion that certain Types might be more likely to stay in the closet than other Types. I

I have two male friends who I suspect of being in the closet and they are both ISTJ. This led me to wonder if there was any correlation between Type and being closeted. I wondered if ISTJs would be more likely than some other types to stay in the closet becasue of issues like:
1. ISTJs are often attracted to/ do well in careers that are stereotypically "macho." One of these friends works in the automotive industry and the other is in the military - both fields which are overflowing with ISTJs, and neither of which is known for being "gay friendly." 
2. ISTJs tend to be traditional in their outlook. For many cultures, "traditional" is seen as being straight, or at least hiding any signs of being anything other than straight.
3. ISTJs have a strong sense of duty to others and to institutions. One reason people don't "come out" is because they don't wish to disappoint friends and family... maybe dutiful ISTJs feel this more keenly than, say, more free-spririted ENFPs or ESFPs?
4. As Introverts, ISTJs tend to be less verbally communicative than some more extroverted Types. So perhaps they feel less need to announce their sexual orientation to others?


----------

